# Q 1 mit Sitz in Düsseldorf



## Anonymous (1 August 2003)

Wer weiß etwas über den " Sendman" und wer über Q 1 Deutschland AG.Hab mir einen Dialer eingefangen der für 3 min. Online 126.00 € netto verlangt obwohl mein 0190 -Warner zu blocken versucht hat!


----------



## AmiRage (1 August 2003)

Wer suchet, der findet ...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=17884&highlight=sendman#17884

Um welche Rufnummer etc. geht es denn?


----------



## hgoldsurfer (1 August 2003)

Und nochmal ich... . Ich glaub die Adresse ist  dialin.global-netcom.de.Die Einwahlnummer war 0190080788 (GN 7,50 €/min ) :evil:


----------



## AmiRage (1 August 2003)

Auch zu dieser Nummer findet man etwas.   

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=20627


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2003)

@hgoldsurfer
3 Minuten mal 7,50 €/Min. macht 126 €  :lupe: 
Die Global Netcom verwendet den QuestNet-Dialer - bei dem schlägt der 0190-Warner immer an. Kann es sein, dass Du zwischenzeitlich selbst rumermittelt hast und nun verschieden Produkte aus unterschiedlichen Zeiten vermengst?


----------



## hgoldsurfer (2 August 2003)

*Q 1*

Ich hab im Windowsverzeichnis einen Coder gefunden und ausgedruckt.Da steht 5924-D-1-0-.exe=Sendman =http: dialin.global-netcom.de. Verbindungszeiten am 27.05 =18 sec. ,und am 29.05 3min. und 10 sec. wobei mein 190 - Warner mehrfach versucht hat zu blocken.
 Ach übrigens Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2003)

*Re: Q 1*



			
				hgoldsurfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach übrigens Danke!


Wofür, da kommt jetzt erst was:

...demzufolge hattest Du den QuestNet-Dialer zwei Mal bedient. Das war in der Zeit, als noch die Nummer 0190080806 damit verbunden war und die kostete 55 € für 45 Minuten (glaube ich) und war fällig ab der 20. Sekunde. Die 126 € setzen sich damit aus den zwei Verbindungen im Mai zusammen, zzgl. diversen Mahn/Inkassogebühren - ist das bei Dir so?
Der 0190-Warner hatte angeschlagen - war das erst jetzt, wo Du es nochmal mit der *exe probiert hast oder war das Programm im Mai schon installiert - wenn letzteres dem so war, dann wurde sicherlich die Verbindung erlaubt, ohne dass der User (Du?) wusste, was er da bestätigt.

Zumindest für die Verbindung von 13 Sekunden lohnt es sich mit der Firma QuestNet (www.questnet.de) in Verbindung zu treten. Schreibe denen, dass Du diese Verbindung nicht bezahlen möchtest, da der Content nicht genutzt worden ist - das liegt bei 13 Sec. auf der Hand! Man wird Dir daraufhin wahrscheinlich eine Gutschrift erteilen, die jedoch erst greift, wenn ein Beleg für die Bezahlung der ursprünglichen Rechnung vorgelegt wird (wahrscheinlich bei Talkline). Genauso könntest Du auch an die Q1 Deutschland AG schreiben - hier werden alle Verbindungen unter der o. g. Nummer, die unter einer Minute waren, storniert. Das funktioniert genauso, wie bei QuestNet - die Nummer gehört Q1 und wurde an QuestNet weitergegeben. QuestNet wiederum baute sie in ihren Dialer ein, den dann die Fa. Global Netcom GmbH für ihr Angebot unter sendman.de anwendete. Für QuestNet glaube ich behaupten zu können, dass dies eine weitläufige Verwandte von Q1 ist.


----------



## Devilfrank (2 August 2003)

Ich kann jedoch nicht nachvollziehen, warum hier erst an die Talkline oder wem auch immer etwas bezahlt werden soll, um dann vielleicht eine Gutschrift zu bekommen.
Entweder der Dialer ist bewusst und gewollt genutzt worden, dann ist auch zu bezahlen!
War das nicht der Fall, gibt es auch keinen Anspruch auf eine Bezahlung!


----------



## Rechenknecht (2 August 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann jedoch nicht nachvollziehen, warum hier erst an die Talkline oder wem auch immer etwas bezahlt werden soll, um dann vielleicht eine Gutschrift zu bekommen.
> Entweder der Dialer ist bewusst und gewollt genutzt worden, dann ist auch zu bezahlen!
> War das nicht der Fall, gibt es auch keinen Anspruch auf eine Bezahlung!


 :dafuer: 
Solch gebaren führt nur zur Steigerung der Umsatzwerte des Unternehmen. Betrugsverdacht!!! Kontoinhaber A (Geschäft) überweist 1000 EUR an Kontoinhaber B (ebenso Geschäft). Dieser wieder zurück an A. Nach 1000 Umläufen ist ein Umsatz von 1.000.000 EUR erziehlt worden. :sun:


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2003)

@DF
Der Dialer hatte sich mit an Sicherheit granzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht automatisch eingewählt, hatte vor der Verbindung den Preis und die Zielrufnummer angezeigt und dem User die Möglichkeit offen gelassen mit "nein" abzubrechen oder mit "Ja, weiter" die bestehende Verbindung zu beenden und die neue kostenpflichtige aufzubauen. Wenn der User diese Meldungen nicht zur Kenntnis genommen hat, obwohl sie ihm angezeigt wurden, dann ist er wohl kaum aus seinen Pflichten enthoben. Die Verbindungen kamen (mit Sicherheit) unstrittig zu stande. Und deshalb setzt Talkline (oder wer auch immer) seine Position deutlich ein. Du hattest mir mal geschireben, dass es hier ium Forum eher nur um die Beleuchtung der zivilrechtlichen Seite geht. Und genau hier sind wir mittendrin! Talkline muss für den Verbindungsaufbau bezahlt werden. Für den Inhalt des Contents ist der "Leitungs"-Anbieter nicht verantwortlich. Dazu sollte sich der User zivilrechtlich an den Bereitsteller des Dialers oder dessen Kunden, den Webmaster schadlos halten.
Sicher sind wir hier geteilter Meinung. Wahrscheinlich wäre es viel einfacher, der User bezahlt erstmal gar nichts und bekommt nach Verwendung des Dialers eine Rechnung des Webmasters. Jetzt könnte der User entscheiden, ob er was und vorallem wann bezahlt. Dabei erinnere ich nur an den Dachdeckermeister in meiner Nachbarschaft, der mit seinem 75jährigen Familienbetrieb jetzt Konkurs angemeldet hat, weil seine Kunden in den letzten Jahren immer seltener bezahlt hatten.


----------



## technofreak (2 August 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei erinnere ich nur an den Dachdeckermeister in meiner Nachbarschaft, der mit seinem 75jährigen Familienbetrieb jetzt Konkurs angemeldet hat, weil seine Kunden in den letzten Jahren immer seltener bezahlt hatten.



Was hat das jetzt mit dem Problem der Dialerabzocke zu tun! Ich hab noch von keinem "Contentanbieter" gehört, 
der wegen wegen nicht gezahlter betrügerischer Rechnungen Pleite gegangen wäre. Die "Leistungen" die von diesen 
Webmastern zur "Verfügung" gestellt werden, sind in aller Regel entweder wertloser Schund  oder an 
anderer Stelle kostenlos erhältlich. Die bunten Bilchen dürften ebenfalls wohl kaum mit der soliden und 
greifbaren Leistung eines Dachdeckers was zu tun haben. Langsam wird das Ganze hier zum Klamauk  :evil: 
tf


----------



## Devilfrank (2 August 2003)

Selbst in diesem beschriebenen Szenario hat die Talkline maximal den Anspruch auf die reinen Verbindungsentgelte, nicht die Beträge für den Content. Entweder sie ist so unbeteiligt und unschuldig, dass sie nichts für die Contentanbieter kann, dann hat sie auch keinerlei Anspruch auf die dort in Rechnung gestellten Entgelte. 
Oder sie ist in den ganzen Budenzauber tief verstrickt und will ihren Anteil an diesem miesen Geschäft, dann muss sie auch den Beweis antreten, dass die Nutzung wissentlich und gewollt war.
Du schreibst selbst: ....mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Der Beweis muss her! Der Enduser hat die Verbindung nicht gewollt oder war im Irrtum über die Willenserklärung bzw. darüber, dass er überhaupt eine Willenserklärung abgibt.
Diese vielleicht-möglicherweise-kulanz-mal gucken-Postings helfen hier keinem wirklich weiter.


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich wäre es viel einfacher...


...und damit hätte sich der ganze Dialerwahnsinn erledigt - tut er aber nicht, da man einen anderen Abrechnungsmodus erfunden hatte, den den der Dachdecker nicht anwenden kann.


----------



## Rechenknecht (2 August 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @DF
> Der Dialer hatte sich mit an Sicherheit granzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht automatisch eingewählt, hatte vor der Verbindung den Preis und die Zielrufnummer angezeigt und dem User die Möglichkeit offen gelassen mit "nein" abzubrechen oder mit "Ja, weiter" die bestehende Verbindung zu beenden und die neue kostenpflichtige aufzubauen. Wenn der User diese Meldungen nicht zur Kenntnis genommen hat, obwohl sie ihm angezeigt wurden, dann ist er wohl kaum aus seinen Pflichten enthoben. Die Verbindungen kamen (mit Sicherheit) unstrittig zu stande. Und deshalb setzt Talkline (oder wer auch immer) seine Position deutlich ein. Du hattest mir mal geschireben, dass es hier ium Forum eher nur um die Beleuchtung der zivilrechtlichen Seite geht. Und genau hier sind wir mittendrin! Talkline muss für den Verbindungsaufbau bezahlt werden. Für den Inhalt des Contents ist der "Leitungs"-Anbieter nicht verantwortlich. Dazu sollte sich der User zivilrechtlich an den Bereitsteller des Dialers oder dessen Kunden, den Webmaster schadlos halten.
> Sicher sind wir hier geteilter Meinung. Wahrscheinlich wäre es viel einfacher, der User bezahlt erstmal gar nichts und bekommt nach Verwendung des Dialers eine Rechnung des Webmasters. Jetzt könnte der User entscheiden, ob er was und vorallem wann bezahlt. Dabei erinnere ich nur an den Dachdeckermeister in meiner Nachbarschaft, der mit seinem 75jährigen Familienbetrieb jetzt Konkurs angemeldet hat, weil seine Kunden in den letzten Jahren immer seltener bezahlt hatten.


Die Bezahlung TL muss von dem übernommen werden, der die Verbindung aufgebaut hat. In diesem Fall der Dialer. Der User hat dem Dialer seinen PC schließlich nur zur Verfügung gestellt. Für den Inhalt des Contents ist der "PC"-Anbieter nicht verantwortlich. Freiwillig oder nicht. :lol:
Der Dachdecker hat sicherlich nachweisbar eine Leistung erbracht. Mit der Zahlungsmoral muss ich mich auch immer wieder rumschlagen. Aber nicht weil keine Leistung erbracht wurde, sondern weil die Auftrageber ebenso Wochen und Monatelang auf ihre Rechnungen warten müssen. Dann ist irgendwann Ende der Fahnenstange.
 :evil:


----------



## technofreak (2 August 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum nicht, Dachdecker per 0190 Dialer, bei all dem Unsinn der hier gepostet wird....
Wäre doch eine  tolle neue Geschäftsidee, und dann könnte der arme Dachdecker seine  Schulden in 
Null-Komma-Nix bezahlen ...

tf


----------



## Comedian1 (2 August 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2003)

soweit ich annas zugegebenmaßen verwirrende Ratschläge verstanden habe , ist es doch so, daß man 
von den (ungerechtfertigten) Contentanbieterforderungen einen Teil bezahlen soll, damit die liebe 
Seel´  Ruh hat. Alle sind zufrieden , der geprellte User zahlt anstatt ungerechtfertigter 500 Euro 
nur ungerechtfertigte 200 Euro hat dafür seine Ruhe und der Contentanbieter ist vor dem Ruin gerettet.
cp


----------



## hgoldsurfer (2 August 2003)

*Q1 Für Anna*

Die Verbindung am 27.05. wurde mir nicht in Rechnung gestellt weil erfolgreich geblockt. Die Summe von damals 126,94 € ist nur für die Verbindung am 29.05. Hab mittlerweile an Q 1 geschrieben.
Der Dialer hat sich hinter einer geöffneten Anwendung runtergeladen. :withstupid:


----------



## Kosima (2 August 2003)

Q1 erstattet nicht die beträge die unter einer Minute liegen ,sondern fordert alles was über (so nehme ich es an ) 30 Sekunden liegt .
So bei mir der Fall .Alles unter 33 Sek. wollen sie mir zurückerstatten ,
das was darüberliegt wollen sie kassieren .
So wie Captain Picard es schon formuliert hat, läuft das ab.
Jeder bekommt was von dem Kuchen ab !!

Bei uns war es unter Windows XP ,Aktive X, wir hatten unseren Internetanschluß mangrade eine Woche und schon hat es einen Erwischt.
Die Bauen auf die Fehler naiver Menschen die noch an das "Gute" glauben.
Wir haben auch mehrmals versucht das Popup Fenster durch das anklicken des X zu schließen ,ließ sich aber nicht schließen sondern baute sich als Dialer auf .
Nur wenn Du von nichts ne Ahnung hast dann kannste auch nichts "verhindern" ,und schon bist Du in die aufgebaute Falle von Internetabzockern geraten .
So nun schau mal wie Du da wieder rauskommst,natürlich mit nem blauen Auge von etwa 50,00 Euro .Puh Glück gehabt und die Abzocker auch ,die haben nicht nur Glück sondern auch noch Deine Kohle !!!!!!!!!!
Traurig aber wahr !


----------



## ferrari (3 August 2003)

*Dachdeckermeister*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> @DF
> Der Dialer hatte sich mit an Sicherheit granzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht automatisch eingewählt, hatte vor der Verbindung den Preis und die Zielrufnummer angezeigt und dem User die Möglichkeit offen gelassen mit "nein" abzubrechen oder mit "Ja, weiter" die bestehende Verbindung zu beenden und die neue kostenpflichtige aufzubauen. Wenn der User diese Meldungen nicht zur Kenntnis genommen hat, obwohl sie ihm angezeigt wurden, dann ist er wohl kaum aus seinen Pflichten enthoben. Die Verbindungen kamen (mit Sicherheit) unstrittig zu stande. Und deshalb setzt Talkline (oder wer auch immer) seine Position deutlich ein. Du hattest mir mal geschireben, dass es hier ium Forum eher nur um die Beleuchtung der zivilrechtlichen Seite geht. Und genau hier sind wir mittendrin! Talkline muss für den Verbindungsaufbau bezahlt werden. Für den Inhalt des Contents ist der "Leitungs"-Anbieter nicht verantwortlich. Dazu sollte sich der User zivilrechtlich an den Bereitsteller des Dialers oder dessen Kunden, den Webmaster schadlos halten.
> Sicher sind wir hier geteilter Meinung. Wahrscheinlich wäre es viel einfacher, der User bezahlt erstmal gar nichts und bekommt nach Verwendung des Dialers eine Rechnung des Webmasters. Jetzt könnte der User entscheiden, ob er was und vorallem wann bezahlt. Dabei erinnere ich nur an den Dachdeckermeister in meiner Nachbarschaft, der mit seinem 75jährigen Familienbetrieb jetzt Konkurs angemeldet hat, weil seine Kunden in den letzten Jahren immer seltener bezahlt hatten.



Ach Anna,

der Dachdeckermeister hat sic sicher bei seinen Vertragsverhandlungen Auge in Auge mit seinem Auftraggeber gegenüber gestanden.

Beide haben einen von beiden Seiten gewollten Vertrag geschlossen, leider gibt es dann auch Menschen die eine Leistung erhalten, letztendlich aber nicht bezahlen können oder wollen!

Was aber hat das jetzt mit dem Einbrecher, der sich auf den PC geschlichen hat und ungefragt Kosten verursacht die keiner gewollt hat zu tun?

Mitleid mit "Dialern" ist heir nicht gefragt, sondern konsequente Verfolgung und Bestrafung dieser!
Noch bessser, Verbot aller Dialer!

Mit Frauenlogik ist hier niemandem geholfen!

Ich bin dafür dass Dialer grundsärzlich verboten gehören!

Steinigt Sie, die Dialer!


----------



## DerKapitulierte (3 August 2003)

*Q 1*

Hallo Kosima

wie bei mir hatte auch mal ne Woche das Internet.
Absolut der gleiche Fall.

Ein Wort zu Anna ,ich schätze Dich ja.
Aber Dein Arbeitgeber sollte Firmen wie Q 1 mal genauer durchleuchten.

Jeder ist froh wenn er mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen ist
( bei mir 110 ,-  € ) ursprünglich wollten die 431,- € , es läppert sich .

Du sagst das ist legal . Das stinkt doch irgend etwas muß doch gegen die Fa. Q 1 und deren Anhang zu machen sein.

Es finden sich zu viele allein im Forum und ich möcht nicht wissen wer noch alles blecht , nur um Ruhe zu haben.

Nochmals ich war und bin für Deine Kommentare dankbar, aber gerade Du müßtest doch merken das stinkt gewaltig.

Gruss Der Kapitulierte


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2003)

@ferrari, DerKapitulierte
Nach intensivem PN-Wechsel mit den Mod. gibt es zu diesem Thema von mir keinen weiteren Kommentar mehr!


----------



## Duc (8 August 2003)

*Re: Q 1*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder ist froh wenn er mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen ist
> ( bei mir 110 ,-  € ) ursprünglich wollten die 431,- € , es läppert sich .



55,- statt 110,- € hier, wie ja einigen hier schon bekannt. Übrigens die Aussage, Q1 will nur die Gebühren für die Verbindungen über 30 Sekunden (oder so?)...bei mir waren es nur zwei und jeweils darunter. Aber bevor sie wohl gar nichts kriegten, haben sie nur eine davon "erlassen".

Schade, daß von Anna hierzu wohl kein Kommentar mehr zu erwarten ist (eigentlich)?


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2003)

Stimmt!


----------

